# Buxom



## Stoggler

Trying to find the Dutch equivalent to this word.  In English, it has positive connotations; my Dutch dictionary offers a translation of "mollig".  Would this be an adequate translation of "buxom" - does it offer a meaning that is not negative?

Thanks


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi

_Mollig_ might be regarded by some as negative. I think _volslank_ may be an option.

Brown


----------



## Suehil

I think 'weelderig' might be nearer.  'Buxom' is always used for females and includes the presence of big breasts.


----------



## Lopes

What about "voluptueus"?


----------



## Joannes

I thought of *rondborstig*, pretty explicit but not usually negative, and *rubensiaans*, a little arty farty I guess, but a great euphemism.

I think *mollig* is 'chubby' without negative connotation (because it's mainly used with kids, I suppose) and *volslank* is often just a euphemism for 'fat'. I think *weelderig* and *voluptueus* would be words fans of such women would rather use.

Up to Stoggler which fits the context best.


----------



## Stoggler

Oops, I'd forgotten I'd asked this question a couple of days ago.  

Thanks for the responses and suggestions.  I have my weekely Dutch lesson this evening, I might bring it up!


----------

